# Server 2008 R2



## Mike0409 (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, I've decided to give you guys a hand.  I have a set of server's Dual Xeon's to do some crunching on down time.  



EDIT: Bypassed the firewall.  took the server home..


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 1, 2009)

Cool!  How much PPD they capable of?


----------



## Mike0409 (Oct 1, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Cool!  How much PPD they capable of?



Ermm, I have no idea lol, how can I check that?


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 1, 2009)

http://fahmon.net/


----------



## Disparia (Oct 1, 2009)

-edit-

My mind was over at the WCG folder 


Would be great with native Linux, only need 3-4 SMP clients. Since you're in Windows, I'd probably do 6-8 Linux VM clients.


----------



## Mike0409 (Oct 1, 2009)

PPD Are around 1650.  That good or bad?


----------

